# What's Your Go-To Pale Ale Recipe?



## Mat

Hey Brewers,

I'm looking to brew a pale ale for the christmas - new years break. Something that's sitting around the 5% mark, plenty of flavour but still easy to knock back a dozen in a sitting.

At the moment im looking at the following recipe. It's aimed towards a 4 Pines Pale Ale but by no means a clone.

Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 L
Kegging Volume: 19.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated FG: 1.014 SG
Estimated Color: 19.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 52.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

3.70 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) 74.3 %
0.75 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) 15.1 %
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 8.0 %
0.10 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) 2.0 %
0.03 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) 0.6 %
22.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
25.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min
25.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min
25.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)


So the question is - What's your go-to pale ale recipe? the one that you keep going back to and brew again and again.


----------



## Schikitar

I'm brewing my Oatmeal XPA right now (waiting for a very slow boil off to occur);

Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated FG: 1.012 SG
Estimated Color: ~13.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: ~50 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes (mines currently headed to two hours due to my kettle)

4.00 kg Maris Otter 80 %
0.40 kg Wheat Malt 8%
0.40 kg Rolled Oats 8.0 %
0.20 kg CaraMalt 4.0 %
20.00 g Citra - Boil 20.0 min 
20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 15.0 min
20.00 g Citra - Boil 10.0 min 
20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 5.0 min
40g Citra @ Aroma (66 degrees)
40g Amarillo @ Aroma (66 degrees)
20g Citra @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
20g Amarillo @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
1.0 pkg Mangrove Jack M36 Liberty Bell Ale

I normally use S-04 but have also tried this with WLP041 and WLP051 - all been good so just trying something else. I'm using a chiller and pressure fermenting in a keg, both for the first time too.. :O


----------



## Mat

Schikitar said:


> I'm brewing my Oatmeal XPA right now (waiting for a very slow boil off to occur);
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 L
> Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
> Estimated FG: 1.012 SG
> Estimated Color: ~13.0 EBC
> Estimated IBU: ~50 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
> Boil Time: 60 Minutes (mines currently headed to two hours due to my kettle)
> 
> 4.00 kg Maris Otter 80 %
> 0.40 kg Wheat Malt 8%
> 0.40 kg Rolled Oats 8.0 %
> 0.20 kg CaraMalt 4.0 %
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 20.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 15.0 min
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 10.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 5.0 min
> 40g Citra @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 40g Amarillo @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 20g Citra @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 20g Amarillo @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 1.0 pkg Mangrove Jack M36 Liberty Bell Ale
> 
> I normally use S-04 but have also tried this with WLP041 and WLP051 - all been good so just trying something else. I'm using a chiller and pressure fermenting in a keg, both for the first time too.. :O



That looks like a nice drop. Might have to put that on my to brew list. 

Nice work with the pressure ferment. Ive only just moved onto kegmenting. Next step - pressure ferments.


----------



## DU99

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 6.7 (EBC): 13.2
Bitterness (IBU): 23.9 (Average)

59.52% Viking Pale Malt
23.81% Wheat Malt
11.9% Vienna
4.76% Crystal 60

0.5 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
M44 Yeast

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes


----------



## Ronwales

Schikitar said:


> I'm brewing my Oatmeal XPA right now (waiting for a very slow boil off to occur);
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 L
> Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
> Estimated FG: 1.012 SG
> Estimated Color: ~13.0 EBC
> Estimated IBU: ~50 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
> Boil Time: 60 Minutes (mines currently headed to two hours due to my kettle)
> 
> 4.00 kg Maris Otter 80 %
> 0.40 kg Wheat Malt 8%
> 0.40 kg Rolled Oats 8.0 %
> 0.20 kg CaraMalt 4.0 %
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 20.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 15.0 min
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 10.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 5.0 min
> 40g Citra @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 40g Amarillo @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 20g Citra @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 20g Amarillo @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 1.0 pkg Mangrove Jack M36 Liberty Bell Ale
> 
> I normally use S-04 but have also tried this with WLP041 and WLP051 - all been good so just trying something else. I'm using a chiller and pressure fermenting in a keg, both for the first time too.. :O


I think I'm going to try this next looks like a good drop!


----------



## Schikitar

Ronwales said:


> I think I'm going to try this next looks like a good drop!


I've done a few variations but this is the original recipe I have gone back to as the others have turned out a little unbalanced in terms of their hop profiles. It's still bubbling away (I'm using M36 instead of S04 though, smells great) so I won't be able to report back on it until late next week.

I also went in at high kraussen with about half the dry hops, as I'm doing a closed loop transfer from fermenting keg to serving keg I thought I might inject a hop tea into the serving keg just before the transfer to bolster the aroma.


----------



## Ronwales

Schikitar said:


> I've done a few variations but this is the original recipe I have gone back to as the others have turned out a little unbalanced in terms of their hop profiles. It's still bubbling away (I'm using M36 instead of S04 though, smells great) so I won't be able to report back on it until late next week.
> 
> I also went in at high kraussen with about half the dry hops, as I'm doing a closed loop transfer from fermenting keg to serving keg I thought I might inject a hop tea into the serving keg just before the transfer to bolster the aroma.


Sounds good I have never used the m36yeast before. Is there a reason to dry hop during high krausen, is it to create a haze?


----------



## pirateagenda

Pale 87%
Munich 10%
Dextrine/Carapils 3%

OG 1.050
FG 1.011

US05/WLP-001

Your choice of hops to 35-40IBU all in the whirlpool
Your choice of dryhop 2-5G/Litre


----------



## mongey

I have made few pale ales now and honestly my favorite so far has been the Maris Otter Mosiac smash I made

5kg maris otter
50g mosaic in the boil 
US05 
50g mosaic dry hop 


waiting to get my hands on some Mosaic so I can make it again


----------



## Schikitar

Ronwales said:


> Sounds good I have never used the m36yeast before.


This is my first time using it, I was watching some David Heath (Grainfather) vids on YouTube and he seems to like it and I saw a few others mentioning it as well. You know when you open a typical packet of yeast and it smells bread-y, this smells quite fruity and fragrant. I only sprinkled it on top (I usually rehydrate) and it was starting to go within 6 hours! Anyway, I'll report back here once all is said and done.



Ronwales said:


> Is there a reason to dry hop during high krausen, is it to create a haze?


Well I thought I would experiment a little (biotransformation) BUT really the whole purpose of this brew is to test doing a pressure ferment in SS and to completely remove/minimise oxygen exposure right through to serving. I normally dry hop by throwing in loose pellets (no good in a keg) or in a hop sock (that's what I did here) at the typical 3 days before transfer to serving keg. I had no way to get the hops in there without exposing the beer so I decided to throw half in much earlier like you would for an NEIPA and then I was going to figure out the other half later (I'll do a hop tea and inject it I think). As this is an Oatmeal XPA then haze is not a concern, that said, the sample I drew from the kettle was very clear so it'll be interesting to see if the early dry hop has any effect (possibly not with the small amount I used). I'm more interested in flavour/aroma than I am clarity.


----------



## Mat

Schikitar said:


> This is my first time using it, I was watching some David Heath (Grainfather) vids on YouTube and he seems to like it and I saw a few others mentioning it as well. You know when you open a typical packet of yeast and it smells bread-y, this smells quite fruity and fragrant. I only sprinkled it on top (I usually rehydrate) and it was starting to go within 6 hours! Anyway, I'll report back here once all is said and done.



Are you drinking this one yet? If so, how'd it turn out?


----------



## yankinoz

Varies, but here's a guide for 21 L, BIAB, grist in percentages because brewhouse efficiencies vary widely:
77% Golden Promise
20% Munich I
3% Pale crystal
Hochkurz mash, wheat DME if needed to adjust OG

Aim for @5.4% abv.

70 minute boil,
Target IBUs 40. Mosaic at -60 of boil and again at start of 40 minute, 95 C. hop stand, Galaxy in last 15 minutes of hop stand. Mosaic and Galaxy dry hops, but never more than 20g.

Hop variations: Riwaka or Cascade instead of Galaxy, but they go in for full hop stand.

An NEIPA variation adds oats to the mash, uses Mosaic, Riwaka and Galaxy and ups the dry hops.

US-05 or BRY-97 yeast, usually the latter (No, I've never had long lag times with BRY-97).


----------



## Schikitar

Mat said:


> Are you drinking this one yet? If so, how'd it turn out?


Yeah, turned out pretty good, I did spoil it a little by adding a hop tea to the serving keg before transfer - it was too big and watered it back a touch too far and added some extra bitterness (even though I didn't add hops to the tea until 66 degrees), I should have just went with a traditional dry hop but I was trying to keep the serving keg oxygen free, in hindsight I don't think it really matters on this scale if you take care to simply minimise O2. Anyway, it's really settled in nicely now, it's got a nice juicy look and I've been enjoying a few pours! Next time I'll probably double the aroma steep and double the dry hop split between at pitch and then into the serving keg on transfer.. I'll try and grab a photo!


----------



## Milhouse

Not my go to but a variation on it due to having some Redback Wheat available and using up some hops that I had.

23l no chill batch
5.4 kg BB Pale
300g Munich
500g Redback Wheat
300g Biscuit
16g Amarillo in cube
28g CTZ in cube
15g each of Cascade and Centennial Dry hopped
US-05

Ended up really nice, the redback gave a certain richness and slight pinkish/reddish hue. If I was to make it again i would dial back the hops and possibly add more redback and switch to a hefe yeast.


----------



## Ronwales

Schikitar said:


> I'm brewing my Oatmeal XPA right now (waiting for a very slow boil off to occur);
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 L
> Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
> Estimated FG: 1.012 SG
> Estimated Color: ~13.0 EBC
> Estimated IBU: ~50 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
> Boil Time: 60 Minutes (mines currently headed to two hours due to my kettle)
> 
> 4.00 kg Maris Otter 80 %
> 0.40 kg Wheat Malt 8%
> 0.40 kg Rolled Oats 8.0 %
> 0.20 kg CaraMalt 4.0 %
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 20.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 15.0 min
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 10.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 5.0 min
> 40g Citra @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 40g Amarillo @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 20g Citra @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 20g Amarillo @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 1.0 pkg Mangrove Jack M36 Liberty Bell Ale
> 
> I normally use S-04 but have also tried this with WLP041 and WLP051 - all been good so just trying something else. I'm using a chiller and pressure fermenting in a keg, both for the first time too.. :O


Im going to try this recipe this weekend, do you recommend the m36 yeast?


----------



## Schikitar

Ronwales said:


> Im going to try this recipe this weekend, do you recommend the m36 yeast?


Oh sweet, I hope it goes well and you enjoy it! I really like the M36 at the moment, it gets going quickly and works hard, give it a run if you haven't tried it before and decide for yourself. Just keep in mind there are a lot of yeast I haven't tried yet so there's likely something better out there but I think you'll be happy! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## TwoCrows

*NEIPA Brewing Recipe Writing Style Guide*

*Going to give this a go this weekend, using MJ M36 Liberty yeast*


----------



## garage_life

TwoCrows said:


> *NEIPA Brewing Recipe Writing Style Guide*
> 
> *Going to give this a go this weekend, using MJ M36 Liberty yeast*


I've made a few NEIPAs recently, I'd recommend London 3, as a readily available yeast.

The best results for a peachy fruity ester profile that's in the wheel house for the commercial examples around IMHO Yeastbay Vermont ale, worth the extra 10 bucks, big difference! 

I used the Gash Slug all grain recipe grain bill + 5% dextrose, 5-10ibu more bitterness, less mosaic, made up the mosiac with Pacific jade addition at 0 and staggered 150g 75% Citra / 25% Motueka dry hop, no finings. 
Probably the best beer I've made.

*Edit gramma and speling.


----------



## Mat

Has anyone tried WLP066 London Fog or WLP067 Coastal Haze for their NEIPA?

My LHBS stocks White Labs. From what i've found online 007 seems popular, but im interested in these two since they are listed as NEIPA "go-to" yeasts on the White Labs website.


----------



## garage_life

Mat said:


> Has anyone tried WLP066 London Fog or WLP067 Coastal Haze for their NEIPA?
> 
> My LHBS stocks White Labs. From what i've found online 007 seems popular, but im interested in these two since they are listed as NEIPA "go-to" yeasts on the White Labs website.


Haven't tried London Fog but that's next on my to do list for an NEIPA. Apparently pretty popular strain.


----------



## Mat

garage_life said:


> Haven't tried London Fog but that's next on my to do list for an NEIPA. Apparently pretty popular strain.



Cool, let us know how it goes. I'll probably have a crack at a NEIPA in the next month or two.


----------



## Schikitar

Mat said:


> I'll probably have a crack at a NEIPA in the next month or two.


Start saving those pennies!


----------



## Mat

Schikitar said:


> Start saving those pennies!


Haha I reckon.
The recipe i'm eyeing off has just shy of 400g of hops for a 21L batch.


----------



## Beerandpies

I haven't brewed this yet. I have all the ingredients to do it this weekend.


----------



## Mat

Beerandpies said:


> I haven't brewed this yet. I have all the ingredients to do it this weekend. View attachment 114863



Nice mate. 40L batch?


----------



## Beerandpies

Mat said:


> Nice mate. 40L batch?


Yeah sorry 45L. 36IBU, 7.2EBC 4.6%. It did scale a bit weird when I went up from 21L using beersmith


----------



## Ronwales

Schikitar said:


> I'm brewing my Oatmeal XPA right now (waiting for a very slow boil off to occur);
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 L
> Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
> Estimated FG: 1.012 SG
> Estimated Color: ~13.0 EBC
> Estimated IBU: ~50 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
> Boil Time: 60 Minutes (mines currently headed to two hours due to my kettle)
> 
> 4.00 kg Maris Otter 80 %
> 0.40 kg Wheat Malt 8%
> 0.40 kg Rolled Oats 8.0 %
> 0.20 kg CaraMalt 4.0 %
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 20.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 15.0 min
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 10.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 5.0 min
> 40g Citra @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 40g Amarillo @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 20g Citra @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 20g Amarillo @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 1.0 pkg Mangrove Jack M36 Liberty Bell Ale
> 
> I normally use S-04 but have also tried this with WLP041 and WLP051 - all been good so just trying something else. I'm using a chiller and pressure fermenting in a keg, both for the first time too.. :O


Brewed this yesterday but i used barrett burston pale instead of marris otter. Smelt delicious. Do u have a pic of your brew?


----------



## Schikitar

Ronwales said:


> Brewed this yesterday but i used barrett burston pale instead of marris otter. Smelt delicious. Do u have a pic of your brew?


Oh, nice, hope it turns out well, be interested to know your thoughts about the BB Pale (I've not used it myself). I don't have a pic sorry, I thought I had taken photos but can't see any on my phone, I'm getting close to the end of the keg so I'll pour one on Friday/Saturday night (I don't drink Sun-Thurs), and try to remember to take a pic! Cheers!


----------



## Ronwales

Schikitar said:


> Oh, nice, hope it turns out well, be interested to know your thoughts about the BB Pale (I've not used it myself). I don't have a pic sorry, I thought I had taken photos but can't see any on my phone, I'm getting close to the end of the keg so I'll pour one on Friday/Saturday night (I don't drink Sun-Thurs), and try to remember to take a pic! Cheers!


Thanks mate


----------



## Ronwales

Ronwales said:


> Thanks mate


Was that enough dry hops would you add more next time? And was wondering if you got much of a haze from the early dry hop


----------



## Ronwales

Schikitar said:


> I'm brewing my Oatmeal XPA right now (waiting for a very slow boil off to occur);
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 L
> Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
> Estimated FG: 1.012 SG
> Estimated Color: ~13.0 EBC
> Estimated IBU: ~50 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
> Boil Time: 60 Minutes (mines currently headed to two hours due to my kettle)
> 
> 4.00 kg Maris Otter 80 %
> 0.40 kg Wheat Malt 8%
> 0.40 kg Rolled Oats 8.0 %
> 0.20 kg CaraMalt 4.0 %
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 20.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 15.0 min
> 20.00 g Citra - Boil 10.0 min
> 20.00 g Amarillo - Boil 5.0 min
> 40g Citra @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 40g Amarillo @ Aroma (66 degrees)
> 20g Citra @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 20g Amarillo @ Dry Hop (3 Days)
> 1.0 pkg Mangrove Jack M36 Liberty Bell Ale
> 
> I normally use S-04 but have also tried this with WLP041 and WLP051 - all been good so just trying something else. I'm using a chiller and pressure fermenting in a keg, both for the first time too.. :O


Came out beautiful mate definitely doing this one again


----------



## Schikitar

Ronwales said:


> Came out beautiful mate definitely doing this one again


----------



## Beerandpies

This is now my favourite. If not exactly the same as the real thing it's very close.


----------



## Beerandpies

Beerandpies said:


> This is now my favourite. If not exactly the same as the real thing it's very close.



Post#24


----------



## Schikitar

Beerandpies said:


> Post#24 - This is now my favourite.



Got any more details? Your pic only shows malt/hop amounts, no other details like batch size, IBUs, ABV etc.,


----------



## Beerandpies

Schikitar said:


> Got any more details? Your pic only shows malt/hop amounts, no other details like batch size, IBUs, ABV etc.,


I only got about 35L. 
36IBU, 7.2EBC 4.6%. I recommend giving it ago.


----------



## Schikitar

Beerandpies said:


> I only got about 35L.
> 36IBU, 7.2EBC 4.6%. I recommend giving it ago.



A few things not right with your numbers, at 35L it puts it around 6.3% ABV (based on 73% efficiency). Additionally, your flameout addition of Citra says it contributes 0 IBUs.. that's not right either unless it's an aroma steep below 80 degrees, even then I'm still getting around mid 50 IBUs with those amounts based on 45L into the fermenter.

Anyway, I've juggled things around and threw a touch of light crystal in there, do you think this will be alright/close..?

Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 23 liters (fermentor volume)
Efficiency: 73% (brew house)
Original Gravity: 1.046
Final Gravity: 1.009
ABV (standard): 4.85%
IBU (tinseth): 33.7
SRM (ebcmorey): 9.38

2.3 kg - New Zealand - American Ale Malt (49.5%)
1.8 kg - New Zealand - Pilsner Malt (38.7%)
0.4 kg - New Zealand - Wheat Malt (8.6%)
0.15 kg - New Zealand - Light Crystal Malt (3.2%)

25 g - Mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Boil for 15 min, IBU: 20.14
25 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.25, Use: Boil for 5 min, IBU: 9.23
50 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Aroma for 20 min, IBU: 4.33
50 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Dry Hop for 4 days
25 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.25, Use: Dry Hop for 4 days
25 g - Mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Dry Hop for 4 days

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05


----------



## Lix

I just keep coming back to this. The version before this I was just using a bit of light crystal. It all works. Also works well as a SMASH. The base in this is marris otter but I have also used Gladfieds ale and traditional ale malt with great success


----------



## Beerandpies

Schikitar said:


> A few things not right with your numbers, at 35L it puts it around 6.3% ABV (based on 73% efficiency). Additionally, your flameout addition of Citra says it contributes 0 IBUs.. that's not right either unless it's an aroma steep below 80 degrees, even then I'm still getting around mid 50 IBUs with those amounts based on 45L into the fermenter.
> 
> Anyway, I've juggled things around and threw a touch of light crystal in there, do you think this will be alright/close..?
> 
> Boil Time: 60 min
> Batch Size: 23 liters (fermentor volume)
> Efficiency: 73% (brew house)
> Original Gravity: 1.046
> Final Gravity: 1.009
> ABV (standard): 4.85%
> IBU (tinseth): 33.7
> SRM (ebcmorey): 9.38
> 
> 2.3 kg - New Zealand - American Ale Malt (49.5%)
> 1.8 kg - New Zealand - Pilsner Malt (38.7%)
> 0.4 kg - New Zealand - Wheat Malt (8.6%)
> 0.15 kg - New Zealand - Light Crystal Malt (3.2%)
> 
> 25 g - Mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Boil for 15 min, IBU: 20.14
> 25 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.25, Use: Boil for 5 min, IBU: 9.23
> 50 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Aroma for 20 min, IBU: 4.33
> 50 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Dry Hop for 4 days
> 25 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.25, Use: Dry Hop for 4 days
> 25 g - Mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Dry Hop for 4 days
> 
> YEAST:
> Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05


Yes you are right. The original was about 47 IBU. It was meant to be a 45L batch but due to losses I ended up with 35L to keg. 
I really enjoy the mosaic in this beer so maybe up the mosaic 15min addition and equally the 5min galaxy. The flameout addition was added at about 82deg in a hop spider for about 20min. It will really depend on your preference with how high you want the IBU. 
I find the later additions give this beer a great hoppy balance without being to bitter. Note: my brewing processes are evolving so volumes vary and record keeping is not the best


----------



## TONY VAN DER ZANDEN

Lix said:


> I just keep coming back to this. The version before this I was just using a bit of light crystal. It all works. Also works well as a SMASH. The base in this is marris otter but I have also used Gladfieds ale and traditional ale malt with great success
> View attachment 115199


Could I ask what program you are using?


----------



## Lix

I have been using Ian H's spreadsheet from this site. If you look at the all grain forum it is the first conversation. Has worked well for me


----------



## Schikitar

TONY VAN DER ZANDEN said:


> Could I ask what program you are using?


That's Ian's BIAB speadsheet - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/biab-beer-designer-spreadsheet.55955/


----------

